# ttc plz read.



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi ya not sure if iv posted in right place. Me and hubby been TTC 4 and half years. My periods are normal I ovulate every month. Don't think I have a problem. Hubby got tested he has a very low sperm count 4%. We are going to our first ever app in 2weeks. We are taking he's and her conception tablets. Its got wellmen wrote on packet so I'm guessing they are the right ones. My question is is there hope? What will they do for us? If we have to go down the ivf route. Will we get it covered? We are both 25 with no kids been together 5 years. Live in england westmidlands  xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Leanne24- Hiya its nice to see someone else from the west midlands on here. Make sure you tell them at your app that you have been trying for 3 years without any luck. If your all ok then they wont bother putting you on clomid or doing IUI and you will most likely go straight to IVF or ICSI. My DP has a naturally low sperm count and i have PCOS and did months of clomid and blood test etc and then we can were told that we were not suitable for IUI so am now in the middle of IVF which i am finding far less stressful than checking temp every month and worrying until we can test ect. Keep taking the conception tablets they are very good and you will take then while doing any treatment anyway.
Good luck with your app.
xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Leanne. If your partners sperm analysis was bad then they will most likely reccomend iVF/ICSI anyway. Whether you are covered is an issue of what your PCT guidelines are. I will try and look them up for you .


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Think there are different ones in the west midlands, where exactly are you in west mids?


----------



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for your replys doctor said we will both get treated and we both get put on meds. We carnt afford ivf  I'm in wolverhampton. Thanks for your replys. Will carry on taking the tablets I did get preg and lost it at 3 to 4 weeks that's was in the first year of relationship xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Was this a GP or consultant Leanne?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

If I were you I would try and contact my PCT to find out what the eligibility for IVF funding is

If it comes to it and you can not get funding for whatever reason  (some places have wacky rules like over 30's or even higher only). There is another possiblity you can look into, if you feel it is something you can do. That is egg sharing. Many clinics will give very reduced cost, or free IVF for women who share their eggs with a recipient who is in need with donor eggs, the clinic manage this annoymusly, however the potential child can be given indentifying information, of the donor once they reach 18 years old. Obviously this is a big thing, and you have to be absolutely ok with it to do it. But thought I would bring it up


----------



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi no doctor said we will get treated. First app in march. No tbh I couldn't do that no way on this earth ill share my eggs or use any one else that's not an option. I'm sure we will get ivf free. We got no kids so why not I'm not gonna stress over it and beat my self up over it. Ill just wait till my first app. Thanks x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah. I misunderstood your last post. Thats good hun x


----------



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

U said shareing eggs I carnt do that. There's nothing wrong with my eggs. Its hubby with the problem. If he carnt get me preg with he's own sperm then there's nothing I can do. I don't want to foster etc that's not an option for me. I want my own child no body elses x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

No, I misunderstood the post before , I thought you were saying your doc was fobbing you off with tablets, didn't realise he had approved the treatment.

I know you don't want to egg share, but you have got the wrong end of the stick to what that is. You don't have anyone elses eggs, you donate half of what the collect from you to someone who does need donor eggs, you keep the other half and use those


----------

